# Crossroads Propeller Order



## FSUDrew99

Pulled the trigger on a new prop for my Zuke 60. My PT SWC3R14P just isn't quite doing it for me.... decent, but will now become the spare once the new one gets sent out.

Talked to Jack at Crossroads and he has a PT prop dialed in for the B2/Ospreys that he said will be perfect and after talking to another form member with an Osprey and a new Zuke 60 running the same prop I had to go for it.

PT 12.5" diameter with a 14" pitch and Jack hammers some cup into it. He said the Suzukis and Tohatsus being so geared/having a lot of torque that they run a lot better with a larger diameter prop. The motor currently spins my SWC3 at 6500 RPMs if I held it down at WOT, while this new one should keep me around 5800 with room for wear.

Anyone else had a prop made for them by Jack?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yep, several of us. I have one on both of my skiffs.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yep, several of us. I have one on both of my skiffs.


Nice guy and seems to have run just about every prop seems like. He told me around a week and a half turn around. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FSUDrew99 said:


> Nice guy and seems to have run just about every prop seems like. He told me around a week and a half turn around. I'm looking forward to it.


I'm sure you will love the performance. He really knows his stuff. I am building him a custom rod and taking him sight casting pretty soon because he has been poling his skiff and sight casting solo without a belt with push pole clip and horizontal rod holder. I'm going to fix him up!


----------



## FSUDrew99

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I'm sure you will love the performance. He really knows his stuff. I am building him a custom rod and taking him sight casting pretty soon because he has been poling his skiff and sight casting solo without a belt with push pole clip and horizontal rod holder. I'm going to fix him up!


Nice! If you do see him soon tell him to put Andrew's prop from Jacksonville up in the line! Hah. 

He told me he has a buddy with a Gordan waterman that once he got done with his prop thing was scary impressive. 

He's going with a 12.5" diameter with a 14" pitch plus some good cup. Should run a lot better than my 10.75" SWC stock power tech.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I think coconutgroves has one and also commtrd. I may see Jack next week on my way to drop my boat off in POC.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think coconutgroves has one and also commtrd. I may see Jack next week on my way to drop my boat off in POC.


He will probably be working on it by then!


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Have you got your prop yet? I'm very interested in the results.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Marsh Pirate said:


> Have you got your prop yet? I'm very interested in the results.



Prop is awesome, big boy. Had to trim down my anode to make it fit, but she will get up like a champ. I don't even have to trim my trim tabs down like I used to to get on plane. I'll just trim the JP down and pin it and shes gone. Jacked up all the way and motor trimmed normal I am running around 5800-6000 rpms, two guys (255 and 235), gas and gear about 30-31 mph. If I trim and mess with the motor I have bumped 34 mph but she will start reving towards the rev limiter.

Overall, badass prop, shoots up skinny.... real skinny and keep my torquey zuke not from over spinning a smaller diameter standard size prop. I am very pleased. My PT SWC3 prop now lives in my storage compartment as a spare.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FSUDrew99 said:


> Prop is awesome, big boy. Had to trim down my anode to make it fit, but she will get up like a champ. I don't even have to trim my trim tabs down like I used to to get on plane. I'll just trim the JP down and pin it and shes gone. Jacked up all the way and motor trimmed normal I am running around 5800-6000 rpms, two guys (255 and 235), gas and gear about 30-31 mph. If I trim and mess with the motor I have bumped 34 mph but she will start reving towards the rev limiter.
> 
> Overall, badass prop, shoots up skinny.... real skinny and keep my torquey zuke not from over spinning a smaller diameter standard size prop. I am very pleased. My PT SWC3 prop now lives in my storage compartment as a spare.


I have been trying to tell you guys! These other cats that keep messing with trying three or four shelf props a day for months just need to let Jack do the math and get a prop in the mail. It's a beast too, the blades are so much thicker than pretty much any prop I've seen.


----------



## Sublime

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have been trying to tell you guys! These other cats that keep messing with trying three or four shelf props a day for months just need to let Jack do the math and get a prop in the mail. It's a beast too, the blades are so much thicker than pretty much any prop I've seen.


For props my size (30 horse) he uses off the shelf powertechs. He said it just isn't economical for him to start with a hub and weld blades on.

My three blade he tweaked for me runs great and my buddy just picked up a four blade I had Jack do also. I'm anxious to run it and see what happens. Great guy.


----------



## Pudldux

Hate to say it but Told Ya So!! Haha. Knew you would love it.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Pudldux said:


> Hate to say it but Told Ya So!! Haha. Knew you would love it.


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Here's everything during and after installation:


Area on the anode I ground off for clearance:
















Big girl:


----------



## K3anderson

I have one on my HB. The boat comes alive with Jack's props.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yeah I had to trim my anode too, the prop did not hit it but I didn't want a piece of shell getting between there and tear something up.
Jack is getting me a little stainless prop for my Mercury 15 4stroke, no reason to make a prop for little motors that the prop really doesn't need anything but a shelf prop due to marginal gains with such low horsepower.
I know that if you tell him you want the ultimate hole shot you will get a prop that throws you back like a supercharged muscle car. I swear my Maverick is on plane in half a boat length with two big dudes and gear in less than 10" of water.


----------



## commtrd

My Foreman wheel. Although I still think the motor needs to be raised up for it all to come together and that will get done someday. No the boat is not for sale either. Note the beef in the blades in the upper picture. I can turn 5200 rpm with motor up all the way as it is currently.


----------



## commtrd




----------



## jmrodandgun

What is the ordering process like? This sounds much better than trying off the self PT props. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Called Jack Foreman at Crossroad Propellers. Super nice guy. Old school and still only accepts checks via mail. I told him about my boat and motor, knew exactly what I needed and have built props for similar setups in the past. 

He received the check and sent out my prop. I received it 2 days later.


----------



## Sublime

Yep, give him all of your specifics and what you are trying to accomplish. At some point he may ask you "how mad are you at shallow water?" lol

Seriously though, he makes props for all sizes of boats, but he has a thing for little skiffs like most of us run.


----------



## sjrobin

FSUDrew99 said:


> Called Jack Foreman at Crossroad Propellers. Super nice guy. Old school and still only accepts checks via mail. I told him about my boat and motor, knew exactly what I needed and have built props for similar setups in the past.
> 
> He received the check and sent out my prop. I received it 2 days later.


Does it still have the PT logo on it after he is done?


----------



## Sublime

sjrobin said:


> Does it still have the PT logo on it after he is done?


Mine does, but he started out with a PT. My understanding from talking to him is that on bigger props, say greater that 30 hp, he starts off with a hub and adds blades to it. I don't know where that hub comes from. I do know he told me never to buy a solas prop because of the steel they are made from.


----------



## FSUDrew99

I asked him if mine was a modified PT prop. He told me no and that he makes all of his in house.

The hub assembly is completely different than a PT prop as well. There is no need for a spacer between the nut and the hub itself.


----------



## Sublime

FSUDrew99 said:


> I asked him if mine was a modified PT prop. He told me no and that he makes all of his in house.
> 
> The hub assembly is completely different than a PT prop as well. There is no need for a spacer between the nut and the hub itself.


Sounds right. Like I said, on the small props he buys a PT off the shelf and tweaks it.


----------



## sjrobin

FSUDrew99 said:


> I asked him if mine was a modified PT prop. He told me no and that he makes all of his in house.
> 
> The hub assembly is completely different than a PT prop as well. There is no need for a spacer between the nut and the hub itself.


Thanks.


----------



## Blackdog317

Andrew,

How does the Foreman prop compare to the others on top end? Have you been able to get anymore mph or rpm after playing with the motor height & trim?

Can you run on plane with the Jack Plate at its highest setting (without cavitation or loss of water pressure)?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Pudldux

If you want more top end you will lose hole shot ability. All questions have been answered here. This is THE prop for that motor, on that boat, for skinny water. Done


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Blackdog317 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> How does the Foreman prop compare to the others on top end? Have you been able to get anymore mph or rpm after playing with the motor height & trim?
> 
> Can you run on plane with the Jack Plate at its highest setting (without cavitation or loss of water pressure)?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


I have two boats with Foreman three blade extreme holeshot props. They bite like you wouldn't believe and no they don't blow out like other props would at the same height. I can still hit 33-34mph in both boats but the hole shot is silly, they both jump on plane in less than a boat length. If you want a speed prop you can't have hole shot, it's all a compromise. If you want to run skinny and get on plane quick give him a call.


----------



## Blackdog317

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have two boats with Foreman three blade extreme holeshot props. They bite like you wouldn't believe and no they don't blow out like other props would at the same height. I can still hit 33-34mph in both boats but the hole shot is silly, they both jump on plane in less than a boat length. If you want a speed prop you can't have hole shot, it's all a compromise. If you want to run skinny and get on plane quick give him a call.



Thanks Smack,

I don't want a speed prop....but I would like to know how much speed I will lose going to a Foreman prop.

Did you ever run a non-Foreman prop on your skiff? If so, what was the top end difference between the two props (with the same load and conditions)? I may call Jack and order a prop for my skiff. Just gathering info before I make a decision. Thx.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Blackdog317 said:


> Thanks Smack,
> 
> I don't want a speed prop....but I would like to know how much speed I will lose going to a Foreman prop.
> 
> Did you ever run a non-Foreman prop on your skiff? If so, what was the top end difference between the two props (with the same load and conditions)? I may call Jack and order a prop for my skiff. Just gathering info before I make a decision. Thx.



As mentioned earlier the prop will get up like no other... That big cupped 3 blade pushes some serious water. With mine Jacked up all the way and WOT with myself and buddy (255 & 235 lbs) plus fuel and tackle we get around 31-32, but we have bumped 34. It is not a speed demon and my BT Osprey will perform different than your mosquito. For example the SRD4 prop I originally tried from PowerTech was absolutely horrible and couldn't even run past 3000 rpm without blowing out HORRIBLY!

With that said you could talk to Jack and maybe work on the same prop and have less cup and make a few other minor adjustments to get a little less hull shot and more top end.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Blackdog317 said:


> Thanks Smack,
> 
> I don't want a speed prop....but I would like to know how much speed I will lose going to a Foreman prop.
> 
> Did you ever run a non-Foreman prop on your skiff? If so, what was the top end difference between the two props (with the same load and conditions)? I may call Jack and order a prop for my skiff. Just gathering info before I make a decision. Thx.


As stated I would call Mr. Foreman, he will tell you anything you want to know. It's tough to really give you even a rough number but I know both of my previous props were 4 blade powertechs and I could not break 30mph with either of them and now both of my boats run 33-34 easily. The difference is I am able to run these same speeds in super skinny water jacked up super high just as easily as I can running in the canal with the motor down and trimmed out because the Foreman props just grab the water and you get a lower percentage of prop slip (cavitation).


----------



## Blackdog317

Smackdaddy53 said:


> As stated I would call Mr. Foreman, he will tell you anything you want to know. It's tough to really give you even a rough number but I know both of my previous props were 4 blade powertechs and I could not break 30mph with either of them and now both of my boats run 33-34 easily. The difference is I am able to run these same speeds in super skinny water jacked up super high just as easily as I can running in the canal with the motor down and trimmed out because the Foreman props just grab the water and you get a lower percentage of prop slip (cavitation).



I like the sound of that. I am currently running a modified Powertech 4 blade. It's close...but not quite where it needs to be. I thought it was good till I spent the morning in Shoalwater Bay on a really low tide. Could definitely use more bite on a day like that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Blackdog317 said:


> I like the sound of that. I am currently running a modified Powertech 4 blade. It's close...but not quite where it needs to be. I thought it was good till I spent the morning in Shoalwater Bay on a really low tide. Could definitely use more bite on a day like that.


Keep out of my honey holes! Haha
If you are getting stuck in Shoalwater this time of year you definitely need a good prop. The sand flat on the left at the entrance is the only place in that area you have an excuse for getting stuck! I ran over it one day bumping sand the whole way and smoked my second cylinder but it made it for fifty yards over 2-3"...can't stop once you commit!


----------



## Blackdog317

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Keep out of my honey holes! Haha
> If you are getting stuck in Shoalwater this time of year you definitely need a good prop. The sand flat on the left at the entrance is the only place in that area you have an excuse for getting stuck! I ran over it one day bumping sand the whole way and smoked my second cylinder but it made it for fifty yards over 2-3"...can't stop once you commit!



I hear ya. Usually I'm fine in there....but it was after a big north wind and a 9am low tide. Double whammy. It was prolly a foot or more below the predicted level. Finally found a little deeper water and was able to jump up and get outta there. Keep in mind I'm in a BT Mosquito...no tunnel...no pocket....just big sponsons. 

Hopefully Jack can help me.


----------



## FSUDrew99

He will def get you dialed in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Blackdog317 said:


> I hear ya. Usually I'm fine in there....but it was after a big north wind and a 9am low tide. Double whammy. It was prolly a foot or more below the predicted level. Finally found a little deeper water and was able to jump up and get outta there. Keep in mind I'm in a BT Mosquito...no tunnel...no pocket....just big sponsons.
> 
> Hopefully Jack can help me.


No tunnel in Texas back lakes?


----------



## JDRProductions

Spoke with Jack at Crossroads today. Super nice and uber knowledgable guy. Thanks for the suggestion, @Smackdaddy53 and @FSUDrew99.

Somehow I was thinking he is in Florida, but he's here in Port Lavaca in our backyard. I shared my prior DIY experience of getting my Custom Gheenoe LT25 dialed in to run skinny and we quickly hit it off. He knows our challenge well of getting that ultimate skinny-running, skinny-drafting, dry-running, silent-poling microskiff configuration dialed in to a T.

One thing he strongly suggested is running a Trans Fiber (Palacio, TX) cavitation plate on the Mosquito with his 3blade prop. He said that you prob have to trim the cavitation plate a little due to the large sponsons on the Mosquito, but said it's still worth the investment to get the skiff to run as skinny as possible with good water pressure to the motor.

Any of you have experience running Trans or other cavitation plates on your Mosquitos?

Also, Jack mentioned a Mosquito owner who came in recently and had the motor mounted on upper mount holes from the factory (causing the motor to sit lower on transom). Was this you, @Blackdog317? If so, how is the skiff running with the motor relocated to sit higher on the transom on the lowest mount holes? I'm going to speak with BT and make sure they set mine up like this. Only thing I'm worried about is that the motor might hit the poling tower when you trim the motor with it jacked all the way up, so they might need to make the poling tower a little higher.

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JDRProductions said:


> Spoke with Jack at Crossroads today. Super nice and uber knowledgable guy. Thanks for the suggestion, @Smackdaddy53 and @FSUDrew99.
> 
> Somehow I was thinking he is in Florida, but he's here in Port Lavaca in our backyard. I shared my prior DIY experience of getting my Custom Gheenoe LT25 dialed in to run skinny and we quickly hit it off. He knows our challenge well of getting that ultimate skinny-running, skinny-drafting, dry-running, silent-poling microskiff configuration dialed in to a T.
> 
> One thing he strongly suggested is running a Trans Fiber (Palacio, TX) cavitation plate on the Mosquito with his 3blade prop. He said that you prob have to trim the cavitation plate a little due to the large sponsons on the Mosquito, but said it's still worth the investment to get the skiff to run as skinny as possible with good water pressure to the motor.
> 
> Any of you have experience running Trans or other cavitation plates on your Mosquitos?
> 
> Also, Jack mentioned a Mosquito owner who came in recently and had the motor mounted on lower mount holes from the factory. Was this you, @Blackdog317? If so, how is the skiff running with the motor relocated to sit higher on the transom on the lowest mount holes? I'm going to speak with BT and make sure they set mine up like this. Only thing I'm worried about is that the motor might hit the poling tower when you trim the motor with it jacked all the way up, so they might need to make the poling tower a little higher.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe


Yessir! Jack is great people, sometimes it takes a tweak here and there to get your rig running skinny and efficient but it's well worth it. The other guys can answer the rest. Have fun!


----------



## Sublime

I'm running a plate from Trans, albeit on a 30 and no sponsons.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Sublime said:


> I'm running a plate from Trans, albeit on a 30 and no sponsons.



Looks awesome. Besides hull shot being a lot better how's your top end effected? If any??


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I only saw improvement on mine with the Tran plate over stock on both boats. The RPM dropped a little but only because the prop is not cavitating, exactly what the plate cures.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I only saw improvement on mine with the Tran plate over stock on both boats. The RPM dropped a little but only because the prop is not cavitating, exactly what the plate cures.


So you dropped a few rpms and gained a little more speed top end?

Is that hole shot pretty night and day comparison compared to stock?


----------



## Blackdog317

JDRProductions said:


> Spoke with Jack at Crossroads today. Super nice and uber knowledgable guy. Thanks for the suggestion, @Smackdaddy53 and @FSUDrew99.
> 
> Somehow I was thinking he is in Florida, but he's here in Port Lavaca in our backyard. I shared my prior DIY experience of getting my Custom Gheenoe LT25 dialed in to run skinny and we quickly hit it off. He knows our challenge well of getting that ultimate skinny-running, skinny-drafting, dry-running, silent-poling microskiff configuration dialed in to a T.
> 
> One thing he strongly suggested is running a Trans Fiber (Palacio, TX) cavitation plate on the Mosquito with his 3blade prop. He said that you prob have to trim the cavitation plate a little due to the large sponsons on the Mosquito, but said it's still worth the investment to get the skiff to run as skinny as possible with good water pressure to the motor.
> 
> Any of you have experience running Trans or other cavitation plates on your Mosquitos?
> 
> Also, Jack mentioned a Mosquito owner who came in recently and had the motor mounted on upper mount holes from the factory (causing the motor to sit lower on transom). Was this you, @Blackdog317? If so, how is the skiff running with the motor relocated to sit higher on the transom on the lowest mount holes? I'm going to speak with BT and make sure they set mine up like this. Only thing I'm worried about is that the motor might hit the poling tower when you trim the motor with it jacked all the way up, so they might need to make the poling tower a little higher.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe


Yep. Picked-up my prop from Jack last week. Very impressed. I was able to jump on plane and run at full throttle with the Jackplate all the way up. My Power tech 4 blade would blow-out in the same position. After getting home I raised the motor up to the highest setting on the mounting bracket and tested the prop again. Still plenty of bite out of the hole and while on plane when jacked all the way up. I gained about 4" of workable motor height. The stock set-up left 11" of motor/skeg below the hull. Now it's about 7". Much better for the areas I fish.

"In my opinion" you should have Will mount your motor on the lowest hole and the Jack Plate bracket on the middle hole. Jack's prop will allow you to run it all the way up on those settings.

After talking to Smackdaddy, I decided to add a Cavitstion Plate. I am currently modifying a Tran plate to fit my Mosquito. Will post performance and numbers after I get everything dialed-in.

Stock Position







Lifted









Jacked up after raising the motor. The rough/un-cut small HP Tran Plate is leaning on the trim tab.









Tran plate marked for some cuts.









Sitting in place after cutting it down to clear the sponsons and transducer 









Hope it works.









Side view


----------



## commtrd

Will be drilling holes in the motor cav plate to mount? Following this thread intently as I am thing real seriously about getting a Tran cav plate for my pro.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Blackdog317 said:


> Yep. Picked-up my prop from Jack last week. Very impressed. I was able to jump on plane and run at full throttle with the Jackplate all the way up. My Power tech 4 blade would blow-out in the same position. After getting home I raised the motor up to the highest setting on the mounting bracket and tested the prop again. Still plenty of bite out of the hole and while on plane when jacked all the way up. I gained about 4" of workable motor height. The stock set-up left 11" of motor/skeg below the hull. Now it's about 7". Much better for the areas I fish.
> 
> "In my opinion" you should have Will mount your motor on the lowest hole and the Jack Plate bracket on the middle hole. Jack's prop will allow you to run it all the way up on those settings.
> 
> After talking to Smackdaddy, I decided to add a Cavitstion Plate. I am currently modifying a Tran plate to fit my Mosquito. Will post performance and numbers after I get everything dialed-in.
> 
> Stock Position
> View attachment 11261
> 
> Lifted
> View attachment 11262
> 
> 
> Jacked up after raising the motor. The rough/un-cut small HP Tran Plate is leaning on the trim tab.
> View attachment 11266
> 
> 
> Tran plate marked for some cuts.
> View attachment 11267
> 
> 
> Sitting in place after cutting it down to clear the sponsons and transducer
> View attachment 11268
> 
> 
> Hope it works.
> View attachment 11270
> 
> 
> Side view
> View attachment 11271


I'm confident you will see improvement. You did a hell of a job on that plate, very nice! I'm eager to hear what you see as far as holeshot, steering control and turning hard without blowing out. Pretty sure your RPMs will drop some due to the prop biting more water and lowering your slip percentage. In my opinion a compression plate can only help because it feeds the prop and water pickups more water and you don't have water just rising off the hull or tunnel and just going everywhere. I know on both of my boats with Foremans and Trans I don't cavitate even in hard turns and extreme height. It bites so good I had to get low water pickups on both rigs to feed the motor water because the lower unit is so high.


----------



## JDRProductions

@Blackdog317 I think you found the perfect setup for Mosquito. I've been researching various prop/cavitation plate options obsessively as I'm sure you have, and your pictures just sealed the deal for me. Thank you! Trans has another compression plate order coming from me thanks to you and Jack from Crossroads. So you made those cuts or did Trans? Are you going to mount with bolts or 5200 adhesive? I might just take your photo, blow it up, and use it to make the exact same cuts once I have mine.

Do you have any issues with motor hitting poling tower? My buddies Mosquito (hull 1) Zuke 60 hits poling tower when motor is jacked and he trims it for launching on a steep ramp, but maybe BT made poling tower on newer builds taller...I'm going to ask them to do so on mine.

From the pics, that is straight up sexy. The engineer/nerd in me can't wait to hear the performance stats. This is de ja vu from what I went through with my old CustomGheenoe LT25.

PS - come post-August if you see another kiwi squeeze Mosquito running around on Texas coast in the skinny stuff, that's me. Your skiff looks awesome!


----------



## Blackdog317

JDRProductions said:


> @Blackdog317 I think you found the perfect setup for Mosquito. I've been researching various prop/cavitation plate options obsessively as I'm sure you have, and your pictures just sealed the deal for me. Thank you!! Would you mind letting Trans know they have another compression plate order coming for another Texas Mosquito future owner?
> 
> From the pics, that is straight up sexy. The engineer/nerd in me can't wait to hear the performance stats. This is de ja vu from what I went through with my old CustomGheenoe LT25.
> 
> Very nice!



Thank you! I am looking forward to putting it back in the water with the Foreman/Tran combination. Should be able to do a test run in the next few days. I will post the numbers and if there are any adjustments needed on the prop or cav plate.


----------



## Blackdog317

commtrd said:


> Will be drilling holes in the motor cav plate to mount? Following this thread intently as I am thing real seriously about getting a Tran cav plate for my pro.


Yes...unfortunately you have to drill a few holes. I decided it was worth it to get the best performance out of this skiff. The Shaw-Wing (and other similar plates that sandwich over the lower unit with a 2 piece design) do not require drilling. I had good results with that set-up on my last skiff.


----------



## Blackdog317

JDRProductions said:


> @Blackdog317 I think you found the perfect setup for Mosquito. I've been researching various prop/cavitation plate options obsessively as I'm sure you have, and your pictures just sealed the deal for me. Thank you! Trans has another compression plate order coming from me thanks to you and Jack from Crossroads. So you made those cuts or did Trans? Are you going to mount with bolts or 5200 adhesive? I might just take your photo, blow it up, and use it to make the exact same cuts once I have mine.
> 
> Do you have any issues with motor hitting poling tower? My buddies Mosquito (hull 1) Zuke 60 hits poling tower when motor is jacked and he trims it for launching on a steep ramp, but maybe BT made poling tower on newer builds taller...I'm going to ask them to do so on mine.
> 
> From the pics, that is straight up sexy. The engineer/nerd in me can't wait to hear the performance stats. This is de ja vu from what I went through with my old CustomGheenoe LT25.
> 
> PS - come post-August if you see another kiwi squeeze Mosquito running around on Texas coast in the skinny stuff, that's me. Your skiff looks awesome!


JDR,

I made the cuts after getting a rough cav plate from Tran. I have 2 bolts on each side and will make a gasket between the motor and plate with silicone. Then I will run a bead of 4200 around the perimeter of the plate/motor joint to keep mud-shell-grass from getting stuck in any small gaps.

My cowling will hit the poling platform if trimming the motor with the Jack Plate too high. No issues when running on plane & jacked-up with normal trim/tilt adjustment. But...BT will build it however you want. They were great to work with. 

Thanks again for the kind words. Congrats on the new build!


----------



## Blackdog317

...Update on the performance with my Foreman prop. It is very impressive. I can run the engine 4-5" higher without cavitation. Raised the motor 3 holes. I have the same cruise and max speed (as the PowerTech SRD4 13 pitch w/ double cup). Jack's Prop is a 12.5" diameter, 15 pitch heavy cupped 3-blade. He likes a 14 pitch on most of the Suzuki DF60a motors. I asked for a 15 and he made it happen.

With a medium load (1 person, full fuel (15 gals), Fly gear, drinks, snacks, etc)...
Cruise: 26 mph @ 5000 rpm
WOT: 34+ mph @ 6300 rpm
Minimum planing speed: 8-9 mph

Holeshot is very good. I can jump on plane jacked all the way up without any problems. I can run on plane with the jack plate all the way up, near max throttle without cavitation or issues with water pressure. At WOT with the jack plate all the way up, I did throw and overheat alarm after running about a quarter mile. It was a little choppy that day...but, not sure if that can be overcome without a low-water pickup. I do not plan on doing that at this point. I don't think I will need to run the motor that high at WOT for long distances.

I tested the prop prior to adding a cavitation plate. Although it did not slip, Jack recommended a cavitation plate to help with water pressure, holeshot, and stern lift. His advice was spot on. The holeshot is very flat now. Very little bow rise with full tabs. I was shocked at how slow the skiff will ride without falling off plane. The cav plate also improved water pressure. I don't need as much tab to prevent porpoising. No significant change to speed or rpm with the plate installed. Overall, I am very happy with the performance improvements after bolting on the Foreman prop and cav plate. No plans for any more tweaks right now...time to fish!

John at Tran Sport boats was very helpful. He recommended the small HP plate for my motor (Zuke DF60a) and advice on how to trim and install the plate.

A local glass shop matched the gel coat to my motor and shined it up real nice. Smackdaddy53 and FSUDrew99 were a big help. Thanks for sharing your experiences with Mr Foreman.


----------



## JDRProductions

@Blackdog317 Gel coat looks sharp! Do you hit the inside of sponsons at all when turning lock-to-lock w wheel?


----------



## Blackdog317

JDRProductions said:


> @Blackdog317 Gel coat looks sharp! Do you hit the inside of sponsons at all when turning lock-to-lock w wheel?



No contact anywhere when turning. But I had to cut down the plate significantly to clear the sponsons and the transducer.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Blackdog317 said:


> ...Update on the performance with my Foreman prop. It is very impressive. I can run the engine 4-5" higher without cavitation. Raised the motor 3 holes. I have the same cruise and max speed (as the PowerTech SRD4 13 pitch w/ double cup). Jack's Prop is a 12.5" diameter, 15 pitch heavy cupped 3-blade. He likes a 14 pitch on most of the Suzuki DF60a motors. I asked for a 15 and he made it happen.
> 
> With a medium load (1 person, full fuel (15 gals), Fly gear, drinks, snacks, etc)...
> Cruise: 26 mph @ 5000 rpm
> WOT: 34+ mph @ 6300 rpm
> Minimum planing speed: 8-9 mph
> 
> Holeshot is very good. I can jump on plane jacked all the way up without any problems. I can run on plane with the jack plate all the way up, near max throttle without cavitation or issues with water pressure. At WOT with the jack plate all the way up, I did throw and overheat alarm after running about a quarter mile. It was a little choppy that day...but, not sure if that can be overcome without a low-water pickup. I do not plan on doing that at this point. I don't think I will need to run the motor that high at WOT for long distances.
> 
> I tested the prop prior to adding a cavitation plate. Although it did not slip, Jack recommended a cavitation plate to help with water pressure, holeshot, and stern lift. His advice was spot on. The holeshot is very flat now. Very little bow rise with full tabs. I was shocked at how slow the skiff with ride without falling off plane. The cav plate also improved water pressure. I don't need as much tab to prevent porpoising. No significant change to speed or rpm with the plate installed. Overall, I am very happy with the performance improvements after bolting on the Foreman prop and cav plate. No plans for any more tweaks right now...time to fish!
> 
> John at Tran Sport boats was very helpful. He recommended the small HP plate for my motor (Zuke DF60a) and advice on how to trim and install the plate.
> 
> A local glass shop matched the gel coat to my motor and shined it up real nice. Smackdaddy53 and FSUDrew99 were a big help. Thanks for sharing your experiences with Mr Foreman.
> 
> View attachment 12709
> View attachment 12708
> 
> 
> View attachment 12711
> 
> View attachment 12712
> 
> View attachment 12717



Glad everything went well! The setup looks awesome and that hull color is awesome. Good work on the cav plate. Color matching it looks clean. I bet it would work awesome on my older BT. Biggest issue is the sponson clearance. Did your top end speed stay about the same?


----------



## commtrd

I got a Tran cav plate and it looks like it will be necessary to perform major surgery on it to get it to not hit sponsons. Also the motor cav plate is longer than the Tran cav plate. Did not install not sure if I will try to use it or not. The Foreman prop totally bogs down the F70 not able to get over 5200 rpm with it. Motor not able to swing it enough for good hole shot. The 4 blade PT RXB4-12p is working so much better it's almost unbelievable. I can keep around 20 to 23 psi water pressure with motor lifted all the way up. Any floating grass really tends to plug the water intakes a lot more than the Evinrude I ran on my Shallowsport. But overall the boat is performing much much better now with the motor lifted 3" and the 4 blade wheel on it.


----------



## Blackdog317

FSUDrew99 said:


> Glad everything went well! The setup looks awesome and that hull color is awesome. Good work on the cav plate. Color matching it looks clean. I bet it would work awesome on my older BT. Biggest issue is the sponson clearance. Did your top end speed stay about the same?


Thanks Drew. Top speed is within 1 mph of the original set-up.


----------



## FSUDrew99

commtrd said:


> I got a Tran cav plate and it looks like it will be necessary to perform major surgery on it to get it to not hit sponsons. Also the motor cav plate is longer than the Tran cav plate. Did not install not sure if I will try to use it or not. The Foreman prop totally bogs down the F70 not able to get over 5200 rpm with it. Motor not able to swing it enough for good hole shot. The 4 blade PT RXB4-12p is working so much better it's almost unbelievable. I can keep around 20 to 23 psi water pressure with motor lifted all the way up. Any floating grass really tends to plug the water intakes a lot more than the Evinrude I ran on my Shallowsport. But overall the boat is performing much much better now with the motor lifted 3" and the 4 blade wheel on it.



That is surprising your F70 can't turn that foreman prop. I wonder how different your hearing is on the yammi. 

With my setup I had to run a bigger prop to keep the rpms down. A apT prop between 11.25"-10.75" for the Zuke 60 would hit the rev limit at WOT.


----------



## Blackdog317

commtrd said:


> I got a Tran cav plate and it looks like it will be necessary to perform major surgery on it to get it to not hit sponsons. Also the motor cav plate is longer than the Tran cav plate. Did not install not sure if I will try to use it or not. The Foreman prop totally bogs down the F70 not able to get over 5200 rpm with it. Motor not able to swing it enough for good hole shot. The 4 blade PT RXB4-12p is working so much better it's almost unbelievable. I can keep around 20 to 23 psi water pressure with motor lifted all the way up. Any floating grass really tends to plug the water intakes a lot more than the Evinrude I ran on my Shallowsport. But overall the boat is performing much much better now with the motor lifted 3" and the 4 blade wheel on it.



I had the F70 on my 2011 Banshee Extreme. It did not like a lot of pitch either. Ended up with a 13 pitch three blade and an 11 pitch four blade to get the rpm up above 6000. The motor was much more responsive at the higher rpm, but top speed was a little disappointing. I have heard the Yami gear ratio has something to do with all that. 

Dropping some pitch on the Foreman prop might be worth a shot.


----------



## Blackdog317

commtrd said:


> I got a Tran cav plate and it looks like it will be necessary to perform major surgery on it to get it to not hit sponsons. Also the motor cav plate is longer than the Tran cav plate. Did not install not sure if I will try to use it or not. The Foreman prop totally bogs down the F70 not able to get over 5200 rpm with it. Motor not able to swing it enough for good hole shot. The 4 blade PT RXB4-12p is working so much better it's almost unbelievable. I can keep around 20 to 23 psi water pressure with motor lifted all the way up. Any floating grass really tends to plug the water intakes a lot more than the Evinrude I ran on my Shallowsport. But overall the boat is performing much much better now with the motor lifted 3" and the 4 blade wheel on it.


@commtrd 

What is the top speed and WOT rpm with the 4 blade PT RXB4-12p?


----------



## commtrd

WOT has rpm at 6200. Top speed at 31. So the 4 blade did cost a small amount of top end but makes it run way better everywhere else in the rpm range. I still need to get the Foreman prop back to him to see about dropping pitch to 12" to see how it will run then.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

commtrd said:


> WOT has rpm at 6200. Top speed at 31. So the 4 blade did cost a small amount of top end but makes it run way better everywhere else in the rpm range. I still need to get the Foreman prop back to him to see about dropping pitch to 12" to see how it will run then.


You will toss that 4 blade once Jack gets the pitch right on the 3 blade triple cup


----------



## commtrd

Maybe so I am thinking an 11 pitch would be about right for this wimpy Yamaha 70 with that cupping and blade thickness. Surprising to hear the Suzuki 60 can pull a 15 pitch and this 70 rolls over to die with a 14 pitch. Oh well.


----------



## JoshJ

Is the gear ratio lower on the Suzuki?


----------



## FSUDrew99

My boat running the foreman prop 14 pitch can actually hit the rev limiter jacked all the way up and trimmed up at WOT after a while. The Zuke has some power.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

commtrd said:


> Maybe so I am thinking an 11 pitch would be about right for this wimpy Yamaha 70 with that cupping and blade thickness. Surprising to hear the Suzuki 60 can pull a 15 pitch and this 70 rolls over to die with a 14 pitch. Oh well.


Jack will fix you up, he can't always nail the correct pitch, rake, cup etc on the first shot but he will make it right if you take it back to him.


----------



## JDRProductions

All - Quick update on my setup. Yesterday I decided to get crazy and re-mount the jackplate up on the transom as high as it will go. This is a job for two. I did it solo using tow straps to keep engine tight against transom with top two bolts removed, but it would have been much easier job with a helper. I previously had Beavertail mount the engine on the highest setting on jackplate (lowest bolt holes), so not I have her setup to run as skinny as she will go without changing jack plates or drilling new holes in transom.

Results - she feels great. I’m running Jack Foreman 3blade, 14pitch with heavy cupping along with a Trans cav plate. She will jump up with motor jacked all the way up (jacking down simultaneously as skiff begins to move and get on plane) although the prop cavitates ever so slightly. I’m going to see if Jack can make the prop perfect with a slight bit more cup so it doesnt cavitate at all when launching with motor jacked all the way up.

Under high speed turns with motor jacked up I can get the boat to slide ever so slightly under hard turns, but it’s very controllable (and kind of fun). The prop does not seem cavitate whatsoever while motor is jacked up under hard turning while on plane at any speed. The skiff carves like a fine pair of skiis under hard cornering with this configuration.

Only downside of this setup is that the motor will throw an overheat alarm if you try to run jacked up anywhere past the 80%-or-so mark, but that’s to be expected given this is a non-tunnel with no low water pickup...yet =). The operator needs to remember not to run or idle with motor jacked all the way up, and it’s a non-issue. Being able to jump up in the skinny stuff if need be is worth it IMHO.

Top speed I’m still seeing 32mph.

Anyhow I wanted to share notes, because I do believe this is how the skiff ought to be setup to maximize its skinny water performance. It feels “right” now.

Photo attached of my new prop height. I have not measured it’s running depth but only 4” or so of the bottom of prop/skeg is below the hull now when jacked all the way up.

Tight lines fellas!
-Joe


----------



## crboggs

Heard a rumor last night that Jack has a new prop for those of us running the Tohatsu 50 like he has on his Glades X. Apparently he's dialed it in on his boat and there was something about hole shots in 5".  Might be time to grab that "back up prop" I've been thinking about...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

crboggs said:


> Heard a rumor last night that Jack has a new prop for those of us running the Tohatsu 50 like he has on his Glades X. Apparently he's dialed it in on his boat and there was something about home shots in 5".  Might be time to grab that "back up prop" I've been thinking about...


He has a brand new Tohatsu 50 on a motor stand in his shop for backup, I had to give him hell about it.


----------



## Bruce J

commtrd said:


> Maybe so I am thinking an 11 pitch would be about right for this wimpy Yamaha 70 with that cupping and blade thickness. Surprising to hear the Suzuki 60 can pull a 15 pitch and this 70 rolls over to die with a 14 pitch. Oh well.


Jack said the prop for my F70 on an HPXT is a 13 pitch. While I haven’t even measured the top end yet, it jumps up great and grips well at any elevation, and that’s all I really care about. I might get a chance to test out the top speed and rpm this weekend.


----------



## NLW352

@Bruce J did you ever get a top end number. I have the same skiff with a 13P foreman


----------



## JDRProductions

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He has a brand new Tohatsu 50 on a motor stand in his shop for backup, I had to give him hell about it.


I was at Jack’s shop recently to pickup my prop (14p). Jack added a final, heavy dose of cup into my blades as I re-mounted the jackplate as high as it would go on transom (lowest bolt holes) and the previous prop was cavitating on holeshot with motor jacked up all the way.

Jack is quite proud of that new prop he’s running on the Tohatsu 50 (for Chittum and others)...we tried it on my Zuke 60 and the diameter is 1/4-1/2” too large. It wouldn’t clear the bolt that secured the anode.

After testing my current prop with lots of cup, I’m convinced it’s about as good as we’re gonna get on the Mosquito. I’m getting 32mph with two people and no cavitation on holeshot with motor jacked up all the way.

She runs like a banshee with this setup!


----------



## Bruce J

NLW352 said:


> @Bruce J did you ever get a top end number. I have the same skiff with a 13P foreman


I can't say I had maxed it out, but probably pretty close at 33mph last weekend. I could have played around a little more with the elevation or trim, but frankly I just rarely try to run near the top end anyway so it's just not that important.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JDRProductions said:


> I was at Jack’s shop recently to pickup my prop (14p). Jack added a final, heavy dose of cup into my blades as I re-mounted the jackplate as high as it would go on transom (lowest bolt holes) and the previous prop was cavitating on holeshot with motor jacked up all the way.
> 
> Jack is quite proud of that new prop he’s running on the Tohatsu 50 (for Chittum and others)...we tried it on my Zuke 60 and the diameter is 1/4-1/2” too large. It wouldn’t clear the bolt that secured the anode.
> 
> After testing my current prop with lots of cup, I’m convinced it’s about as good as we’re gonna get on the Mosquito. I’m getting 32mph with two people and no cavitation on holeshot with motor jacked up all the way.
> 
> She runs like a banshee with this setup!


I had to trim my anode for the prop to fit, I’m about to cut it off flush because it serves no purpose as high as I run my motor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bruce J said:


> I can't say I had maxed it out, but probably pretty close at 33mph last weekend. I could have played around a little more with the elevation or trim, but frankly I just rarely try to run near the top end anyway so it's just not that important.


33 is damn good, my 2 stroke 70 pushes my HPX Tunnel about 32.8 WOT but will break your neck junping out of the hole. My buddy has an F70 with a prop with less cup on his HPX-T and struggles more jumping on plane but runs 36-37 WOT. I’m not interested in 3mph gain and loss in holeshot.


----------



## Bruce J

Exactly. Hole shot and good grip at elevation are key.


----------



## David Martin

Can someone give me Jack's phone number I need to reprop my boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53




----------



## JDRProductions

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had to trim my anode for the prop to fit, I’m about to cut it off flush because it serves no purpose as high as I run my motor.


I had to cut mine too. Even with it cut it won’t fit the prop Jack is running on the Tohatsu 50. That motor must have a little more room between prop shaft centerline and the shelf where anode mounts.


----------



## David Martin

JDRProductions said:


> I had to cut mine too. Even with it cut it won’t fit the prop Jack is running on the Tohatsu 50. That motor must have a little more room between prop shaft centerline and the shelf where anode mounts.


Are you running a Tohatsu 50??


----------



## Smackdaddy53

David Martin said:


> Are you running a Tohatsu 50??


No, look back several posts, he’s running a Suzuki 60 and just test fit the Tohatsu 50 prop and it didn’t fit due to diameter.


----------



## David Martin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No, look back several posts, he’s running a Suzuki 60 and just test fit the Tohatsu 50 prop and it didn’t fit due to diameter.


ok thanks


----------



## JDRProductions

David Martin said:


> ok thanks


Yea I don’t know anyone running a Tohatsu 50 on the Mosquito yet. Might be a pretty wicked setup if one was to go tiller or side console and bare bones options to keep the skiff nice and light.


----------



## joking63

Anyone running a Jacks Prop on their Zuk 60 pushing the East Cape EVOx? I was at Mosquito Lagoon this weekend and I could not get up on plane in the skinny water. The motor would just dig in. The prop on my 60 according East Capes is a great all around cruise and top speed prop, they recommend a Crossroads 3 blade prop for winter time low water situations.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

joking63 said:


> Anyone running a Jacks Prop on their Zuk 60 pushing the East Cape EVOx? I was at Mosquito Lagoon this weekend and I could not get up on plane in the skinny water. The motor would just dig in. The prop on my 60 according East Capes is a great all around cruise and top speed prop, they recommend a Crossroads 3 blade prop for winter time low water situations.


You could trade for an EVO-X Tunnel!


----------



## prinjm6

joking63 said:


> Anyone running a Jacks Prop on their Zuk 60 pushing the East Cape EVOx? I was at Mosquito Lagoon this weekend and I could not get up on plane in the skinny water. The motor would just dig in. The prop on my 60 according East Capes is a great all around cruise and top speed prop, they recommend a Crossroads 3 blade prop for winter time low water situations.



J turn, I fish the Lagoon in my X with 90 no jackplate and jump up.


----------



## LALostmen

While it's not the same hull, I'm running a Suzuki 60 on an East Cape lostmen and was having the same issues that you are. In skinny water, the powertech prop that came on my boat new would just spin and didn't wanna bite - I'd have to feather the throttle just to get up on plane. 

I gave Jack a call last year and he got me set up. Now I will admit that his prop is no speed demon but I knew that going in and the hole shot that the boat has now far outweighs whatever speed I lost. Other thing worth mentioning is that the diameter of the new prop is so much bigger than the original powertech prop that I actually had to grind back part of the anode above the prop so it wouldn't hit. 

Just my $.02 but I wish I'd called Jack years ago...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Just cut the fin off the anode, they don’t do anything unless you run the motor 6” below the hull all the time. My anode was 1/8” from the prop before I cut it off. Half a boat length hole shot and 34.5mph, two 200+ pounders, 20# ice, 18 gallons of gas and gear.


----------



## TooOldTo

I'm relatively new to MS and enjoyed this thread. Great info. You have convinced me to get ahold of Mr Foreman to have a real prop made for my rig. Thanks for the thread.
Final thought: do any of you know anything about Turning Point Props in Jacksonville, FL. They would be my local option. Would I be wasting my time trying to work locally?


----------



## FSUDrew99

TooOldTo said:


> I'm relatively new to MS and enjoyed this thread. Great info. You have convinced me to get ahold of Mr Foreman to have a real prop made for my rig. Thanks for the thread.
> Final thought: do any of you know anything about Turning Point Props in Jacksonville, FL. They would be my local option. Would I be wasting my time trying to work locally?


Turning point doesn’t do any custom work on propellers that I know if in town. Honestly no one in Jacksonville does. When I scuffed my prop on a concrete ramp I sent it off to admiral propeller to get the work done and they sent it back. I would love recommend them.


----------



## TooOldTo

Thanks. I'll check their website.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TooOldTo said:


> I'm relatively new to MS and enjoyed this thread. Great info. You have convinced me to get ahold of Mr Foreman to have a real prop made for my rig. Thanks for the thread.
> Final thought: do any of you know anything about Turning Point Props in Jacksonville, FL. They would be my local option. Would I be wasting my time trying to work locally?


I wouldn’t fool with anyone else but Foreman. Based on what I’ve seen Foreman has a superior prop if you want performance and longevity. Anyone that wasn’t happy with theirs either didn’t use it as intended or didn’t follow through if the prop needed additional tweaking which isn’t very often. The prop a few posts up has a few hundred hard hours on it and still looks and performs as it did the first day.
I get half a boat length hole shot and hit 34mph with two people and average load.


----------



## TooOldTo

Quite an endorsement. I've got Foreman's contact info so I'll give him a call. Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TooOldTo said:


> Quite an endorsement. I've got Foreman's contact info so I'll give him a call. Thanks.


Don’t give up if he doesn’t answer right away, he’s older than you are and still banging props. Old school!


----------



## pointblank

I have a 14pitch on my mosquito with a 60hp zuk....how are you guys getting over 30mph?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

pointblank said:


> I have a 14pitch on my mosquito with a 60hp zuk....how are you guys getting over 30mph?


Setting it up myself and done the right way with lots of tweaking. Most shops mount the motor way too low. Tunnels aren’t that detrimental to speed. 
My lady and I cruising the ICW


----------



## pointblank

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Setting it up myself and done the right way with lots of tweaking. Most shops mount the motor way too low. Tunnels aren’t that detrimental to speed.
> My lady and I cruising the ICW


Where do you have yours mounted?


----------



## crboggs

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I get half a boat length hole shot and hit 34mph with two people and average load.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

crboggs said:


> Sounds familiar.


Your boat too?


----------



## crboggs

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Your boat too?


Yeah...mid/low 30s on my tunnel hull (Tohatsu 50) with two guys 200+ lbs.

I'm running his Gen 2 prop. Heard he has a Gen 3?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

crboggs said:


> Yeah...mid/low 30s on my tunnel hull (Tohatsu 50) with two guys 200+ lbs.
> 
> I'm running his Gen 2 prop. Heard he has a Gen 3?


Not sure about Gen3, I need to go see that crusty old fart and see what he’s working on. 
Ran around for two days the beginning of the month with me (220), a buddy (250) and his brother (190), loaded down and still hit 30 crossing the bay. Can’t complain!


----------

